# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja

## DJETELINA

Molim vas tko ima novijih iskustava  sa  klinikama u Češkoj. Kakva su vam iskustva  sa Europe IVF international?

----------


## Tinca18

Pozdrav, djetelina.
Mi smo bili u ivf europe u ceskoj, imas iskustva u temi potpomognuta u ceskoj, mozes malo pogledati proslu godinu. 
Naša su iskustva dobra, svi su ok i profesionalni, mi smo bili u 8 mj 2020.

----------

